# Manti-LaSal Creeks and Streams



## Layne Kubota (Aug 1, 2014)

Do most of the creeks and streams in the Manti-LaSal forest have fish in them? 

I took a scenic route on my way to fish Duck Fork, up through Spring City canyon and across skyline drive and noticed a lot of streams, and was just wondering if most of them have wild trout?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have never fished down there but if a creek has running water year-round I usually assume it has fish. That's clearly not a hard and fast rule but it's held true in my limited experience. Now the type and size of those fish is another topic....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kind of confusing, but there is the Manti and there is the Lasal, two completely different mountain ranges, but both managed under the Manti Lasal NF district. Sounds like you mean the Mantis, is that right?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Layne Kubota said:


> Do most of the creeks and streams in the Manti-LaSal forest have fish in them?
> 
> I took a scenic route on my way to fish Duck Fork, up through Spring City canyon and across skyline drive and noticed a lot of streams, and was just wondering if most of them have wild trout?


Yes.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Yup, any creek up there that has any size to it will have some fish in it. Great country down there!


----------

